# Seiko 5 Actus Caseback Problem



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all I purchased a 1969 Seiko Actus from the bay a while ago that wasn't working. Today I thought I'd get the back off and have a look to see if I could see anything obvious. I cannot for the life of me get the back off. There are no "notches" on the back of the case for a tool to work and also there are no small indents for a knife opener to get into for me to get it off. I don't have any pictures of the back at the mo, but will try and get some soon. I thought that someone might already know how to do this.

Front photo:










Many thanks

Mark


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The Actus I used to own had a snap on (press fit) back so I'd have thought that there will be a little indentation somewhere, so that a case back knife can be used.

I suppose it could be a front opener (you access the movement by removing the crystal) - my Lordmatic was like this - but I'm sure it would say so on the back - at least it did on my Lordmatic









If you can post a photo of the back then that would help.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

some of the old seikos have push in inserts between the lugs


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I spent nearly an hour last week trying to remove the screw-on caseback from an old Casio, eventually I realised that it must be push-on because it just wouldn't budge. I had made the assumption because there are no indents, even having removed the back I still haven't found one. The only way I could remove it in the end was with an Xacto craft knife blade, very tricky and a miracle that I didn't damage the case.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Guys please be careful, opening case backs with craft knives can lead to serious injury!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I agree Paul, perhaps you can offer an alternative suggestion?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> I agree Paul, perhaps you can offer an alternative suggestion?


Engage a tradesman..... far better than losing a thumb IMHO.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> Engage a tradesman..... far better than losing a thumb IMHO.


Or just exercise a reasonable amount of care and attention and do it yourself.


----------

